

Heroku wants to sell to salesforce - noscreenname
http://cot.ag/f7gsur

======
noscreenname
and heres the link to salesforce blog :
[http://blog.sforce.com/sforce/2010/12/what-i-love-about-
hero...](http://blog.sforce.com/sforce/2010/12/what-i-love-about-heroku.html)

